# Focal 165 KRX2 6.75" Mid Bass / Woofer Kit Only - BRAND NEW



## co_spgs_330ci (Apr 3, 2017)

*Focal 165 KRX2 6.75" Midrange / Mid-Bass - Pair $385 - BRAND NEW*

I'm selling a pair of 6.75" midrange / mid-bass drivers from the Focal 165 KRX2 component set on eBay. These drivers are brand new, never used.

Buy It Now Price is $385 plus $14 shipping to continental US only.

I'm new to this forum so not yet able to post a link here.


----------



## co_spgs_330ci (Apr 3, 2017)

Sold


----------

